# Folding at Home now more powerful than top 500 supercomputers combined... HOLY CRAP



## Space Lynx (Apr 14, 2020)

Folding@home is now 15 times faster than any current supercomputer
					

Folding@home had declined in popularity until the coronavirus pandemic sparked a massive surge of support.




					www.pcgamer.com
				




source above.

amazing stuff, I really hope we see some fruition from all of this in the years ahead.


----------



## phill (Apr 15, 2020)

Impressive stuff, I really do hope with all this horse power, that we can find something that makes a change and a difference to the lives that this has affected


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 15, 2020)

phill said:


> Impressive stuff, I really do hope with all this horse power, that we can find something that makes a change and a difference to the lives that this has affected



It's so much data I imagine it will saturate the actual human researchers very fast. Hopefully over a year or two the puzzle will begin to take shape. I doubt it's so simple as, yes we just folded this protein this way and now it doesn't bind, we win! Medicine production begin!

haha I wish it was that fast and simple, but I am going to assume it is not. regardless, every little bit helps.


----------

